

Amit's Game Programming Information - tlammens
http://www-cs-students.stanford.edu/~amitp/gameprog.html

======
DanielRibeiro
This is an awesome list. I'd complement it with _The Ultimate Indie Game
Developer Resource List_ [1]

[1]
[http://www.mangatutorials.com/forum/showthread.php?742-The-U...](http://www.mangatutorials.com/forum/showthread.php?742-The-
Ultimate-Indie-Game-Developer-Resource-List)

